# Pine benches



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Just finished these today. They are for a furniture company and the customer is going to stain and finish them. Nice quick job for me as the furniture company was too busy to make them.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks good, do you have any plans you can share?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I am sorry I don't Jerry, these were straight off the top of my head. I was given the dimensions for the benches and a rough drawing and that is all. I can knock up some plans from them in Sketchup if it would be any help?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Like the look of those. What kind of joints did you use?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Another fantastic project from your shop Alan. You are just having too much fun


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. I used mortice and tennon joints for the apron to the legs John. There are two stretchers across the width of the seat which are held into the aprons with dados and the top boards are held with screws which are covered with plugs. 
I have to agree Bob I am just having so much fun since taking the plunge into self employment I just hope that I continue to get enough work to support my family. God willing things should get better as we move into the warmer months.


----------



## colbrianlect (Jan 10, 2011)

nice job..i like them very much...can I ask how long a project like that would take?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Of course Brian, they took me two days. Cutting all those tennons was a little time consuming but only took around two hours. It did help not having to apply a finish as this would probably have taken me another day.


----------



## colbrianlect (Jan 10, 2011)

I would think you sand everything pretty good before assembly do you hand sand every thing on the bench or do you palm sand....the only reason I ask is my palm sander leaves what i call jitter bugs on parts of my wood...so i knock the high stuff off the hand sand from there ..is this normal?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes I do sand everything before assembly but use a Random Orbit Sander with the final sanding by hand. This was sanded to 120 grit as the customer is going to stain and finish them himself.


----------

